# Help with 1985 Stanza hatchback



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

I just got a 1985 Stanza Hatchback today. Everything seems fine but when I drive it, it rides really rough until about 3000-3500 rpm. When I mean rough, it bucks a little and it seems like it may die out, but it doesn't. Could it be the mass air controller? If so, how much are these and how hard is it to install? If you don't think it is that, what could it be? I want this to ride well, but I have no idea what is wrong. All temp, volts, etc are fine.......

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

You could probably get a used MAF for around 50$ at a scrapyard.
Before trying that though check to see if your fuel filter might be dirty.
Your Cap/Rotor/Wires/Plugs any good?

It's always good to start checking the easy and obvious before spending or to establish what you are 100% sure that works and go on to something else.
Although you probably have already done that.


----------

